# Buena Mano Self Defense Seminar in Hong Kong



## Salagubang (May 30, 2007)

*Buena Mano Self Defense Seminar in Hong Kong*​
*BUENA MANO SELF-DEFENSE SYSTEM - *is an integrated system developed and taught by its founder based on decades of formal and informal training and studies of different martial arts and combative systems as well as actual experiences starting with the early years of games and fights in ponitian (boxing), depakan (kicking), balsakan (wrestling) and cinco tiros (arnis), all of vintage Pangasinense. 

*BUENA MANO SELF-DEFENSE SYSTEM  **is a* member chapter of  the Lema Scientific Kali Arnis System (LESKAS) which in turn is also an independent autonomous member chapter of Lightning Scientific Arnis International (LSAI).


*What:*Buena Mano Self Defense 
*Where:* *Wanchai,* Hong Kong
*When:*June 17, 2007
*Instructor:*Mang Fil Buena
                        Founder/Chief Instructor

*Target Participants: 20Max.*
*Deadline of Registration 09 June 2007*
*For inquiry & Registration Email to*
fma_seminar_hongkong@yahoo.com


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2007)

It's great that they have FMA in Hong Kong too!


----------



## Salagubang (May 30, 2007)

...a small group just started having FMA training in Shenzen & Macau two
major cities in China
...our goal is to slowly bring FMA in china


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2007)

How are people reacting to it? China has such a rich martial arts history already!


----------



## Salagubang (May 31, 2007)

...its been difficult and im sure the hardwork is just started but
....we cannot expect them to pickup DaDao Sword for Filipino Bolo anytime soon...but were slowly getting there

CHINA is MARTIAL ARTS.....were just hoping to share Filipino Culture is this rapidly growing country...China is getting bigger MACAU is gonna be
te Las Vegas of Asia...with many security needed were hoping that FMA
will be part of it


----------



## Armas (May 31, 2007)

Mang Phil Buena has a lot to offer. He is one of the very few who teach realistic FMA. And a great instructor and person. We (GM Bob Tabimina and our group)had a great time with him  and his group in the Philippines.


----------

